# laws in cali way back?



## spoker (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## bike (Jun 8, 2018)

Probably today!


----------



## jkent (Jun 8, 2018)

Speaking of California wack job laws. Is it true that California just passed a law limiting the daily usage amount of water to 50 gallons per day?
So much for the morning S**T, Shower, and Shave and hope you have clean clothes for the day.
They are going to have to figure out a way to start using ocean water and converting it into clean water.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 8, 2018)

“...laws have been passed..._*in different parts of the U.S*_...”


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 8, 2018)

It's all about the gooseneck.


----------



## Boris (Jun 8, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> It's all about the gooseneck.




...and the seatpost.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 8, 2018)

*Am sort of ashamed to admit this, but when my city was badly flooded in 1957 ... 
my bike was fitted with ape-hangers so I could navigate the floodwaters without 
having to worry about not being able to see my hands on the grips. 

And, Hoppy was high 'n' dry. 

 ..... p.



 

*


----------



## Boris (Jun 8, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Am sort of ashamed to admit this, but when my city was badly flooded in 1957 ...
> my bike was fitted with ape-hangers so I could navigate the floodwaters without
> having to worry about not being able to see my hands on the grips.
> 
> ...




Couldn't get away with that now, what with all the snorkel height restrictions and all.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 8, 2018)

*My father was not happy at all with me.  Says he .. ''What an idiota ... *
*you gonna run over a cat and you will find yourself under the water ... drownded !!''  *

*Fooled him ... saw two dead cats ... they floated right past me at my shoulder.*
*..... p.*
*

*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 8, 2018)

*



 *


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jun 8, 2018)

jkent said:


> Speaking of California wack job laws. Is it true that California just passed a law limiting the daily usage amount of water to 50 gallons per day?
> So much for the morning S**T, Shower, and Shave and hope you have clean clothes for the day.
> They are going to have to figure out a way to start using ocean water and converting it into clean water.




That story was a hoax that originated from some Faceplant post. You are free to shower _and _do laundry on the same day.


----------



## spoker (Jun 8, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Am sort of ashamed to admit this, but when my city was badly flooded in 1957 ...
> my bike was fitted with ape-hangers so I could navigate the floodwaters without
> having to worry about not being able to see my hands on the grips.
> 
> ...


----------



## spoker (Jun 8, 2018)

moon beam=smart


----------



## silverking surfer (Jun 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2018)

No fun allowed...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 9, 2018)

*silverking surfer ... W H A A A T ? .........  WHOA .. !!  *


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 9, 2018)

This is serious bullpoope







silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 821009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 9, 2018)

they just didn't want kids growing up to be Dennis Hopper


----------



## the tinker (Jun 9, 2018)

California would have outlawed the cap guns on my cowboy bike, for sure.

                                                                                                             Didn't Schwinn sell a Krate with a rifle holster? I seem to remember seeing one....

Speaking of "laws," as this photo was being taken, a lady that was visiting her invalid father came out of his house, when seeing me showing this bike to the neighborhood kids. She had her phone in her hand and had called the mother of the neighbor boys, about me...  Another neighbor, Brian, is pictured riding the bike. He had loads of fun on it!


She was upset that a stranger [to her] was showing the kids the bike and no doubt seconds away from calling the police.
These are the types of people that pass these laws. She should maybe move to California.......  Gotta stick their nose into other's business.  Remember the Krate "stick-shift" thing, that was outlawed? Anyone know if if that started in California?
I dismantled and burned the wood pieces to this bike after the incident.
 Laws, who needs them? Certainly not us.
Would this bike be a "Rat Rod?"


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2018)

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 821009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm glad to see cops enforcing laws like this because it confirms my suspicion that there is not any real crime happening in this country. All is well, I can go back to sleep now.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 9, 2018)

Holy C. 2014 and some rookie resorts to, "IDK, I'm gonna cite you because you're ugly " ?

I remember that BS law, even as early when I were merely 5 YO.  it was imposed before the sting ray.  it never had a dam thing to do with rider safety. They're even depicting the target bike.. Black Schwinn with an cycle truck's gooseneck and butterfly bars.  was the virtual 'rebel without a cause'  local gangs, juvenile delinquent's ride of choice, nearly everywhere in LA. .  It wasn't the bike, it was the rebellious  kids that it was targeting. Heck all the 'Bad kids' had black Schwinn's like it. Not just on cycles but Bike's too, (motorcycles). Well before choppers but it was used against them (choppers) in mid-late 60's.  I expected that Bogus law would have been dumped by now.

So, WTF was  Mike P. doing to P.O. the rookie cop?



silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 821009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2018)

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 821009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So..I hope the ticket was thrown out? Vehicle description - "bike" . "Bike" not a description, that's a generic term.  LAPD...I watch Adam-12. It seems like  they're too busy with robbers ,car thieves, hi jackers and gangs to worry bicycle outlaws


----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2018)

SILVERKING SURFER AT COURT


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2018)

my favorite bicycle law is when you get a drunk driving ticket on your bicycle you lose your drivers license, but you can still ride your bike.

that cop that gave that ticket posted above must be real proud of himself. keeping people safe from harm.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 9, 2018)

*Well, was having a good day .. then, got to thinkin' about
the ticket given to silverking surfer ... Sven posting the 
classic snippet from The Wild Angels ... 49autocycledeluxe's
observation that one can lose their automotive driver's license 
for riding drunk on a bicycle ... Jeff54's thoughts on bad kids 
and target bikes ... Boris (Dr. Marko) reminding me of those 
imposed snorkel-height restrictions ... and am reminded of the 
day all snorkels had those cool little ''caged ping-pong ball'' 
one-way breathing valves added to the ''forbidden'' list .... in fact
.. every participant in this thread has contributed content that, 
frankly, chaps my a$$.   Did I mention spoker ... who started this
thread ?! ..... (Thank You - spoker.)

No, it's not you contributors ... it's the content, perhaps revealing 
an overzealous, overreaching power-play by a few local policemen ..
maybe my parents .. most every teacher I ever had ... the snippet
from the Peter Fonda film speaks volumes.

So .. am in the kitchen, typin' ... am 71 and a half years old .. agitated ..
from some phantom-injustice that I believe was foisted on me when
I was .. maybe 8 .. or 12 .......

I could dial 1-800-CRY-BABY ....... nah !! ....... gonna make a Tim Horton's
run ... large Mocha Ice Coffee .... no cream ... no sugar.

What I think is really shovin' a grapefruit in my face ... the death of Anthony Bourdain.

I thank you for listening.

..... patric





 

 

*


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm thinkin' you might want to call it quits on the coffee for the day.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *What I think is really shovin' a grapefruit in my face ... the death of Anthony Bourdain.*



Yeah, that was a shock and a bummer.  What Obama said about him was spot on.  _“Low plastic stool, cheap but delicious noodles, cold Hanoi beer.” This is how I’ll remember Tony. He taught us about food — but more importantly, about its ability to bring us together. To make us a little less afraid of the unknown. We’ll miss him".  _
Watching his show made me want to get out and see if the world was as scary as some would have you believe.

How's this related to the topic? Well here in the land of the free you can get a ticket for riding with your hands above your shoulders. That's pretty scary. Heck, last weekend I got pulled over and given a sobriety test for having the audacity to drive with a cracked tail light lens...


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah, that was a shock and a bummer.  What Obama said about him was spot on.  _“Low plastic stool, cheap but delicious noodles, cold Hanoi beer.” This is how I’ll remember Tony. He taught us about food — but more importantly, about its ability to bring us together. To make us a little less afraid of the unknown. We’ll miss him".  _
> Watching his show made me want to get out and see if the world was as scary as some would have you believe.
> 
> How's this related to the topic? Well here in the land of the free you can get a ticket for riding with your hands above your shoulders. That's pretty scary. Heck, last weekend I got pulled over and given a sobriety test for having the audacity to drive with a cracked tail light lens...
> ...




You fail to mention the results of that test.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> You fail to mention the results of that test.



Passed, I rarely drink and when I do its usually in moderation * 
(*unless I'm in Monrovia.)


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 10, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Passed, I rarely drink and when I do its usually in moderation *
> (*unless I'm in Monrovia.)



Hehe, Mike has that effect on many....stumbled home from his place a few times in my day.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 10, 2018)

Amersterdam is the Drunk Bike Riding Capital of the World
Every year, 15,000 bicycles are dredged from the canals.  
Hey - watch this 
_Hé, kijk dit_


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 10, 2018)

High handlebars are known to cause cancer in the state of California


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 10, 2018)

*Boxes upon boxes of dead, white mice were unearthed in 
Monrovia circa 1959.  The mice were part of  testing and 
experimentation development to find ''if'' high handlebars 
was a major cause of cancer, in these white mice.

Strange but true, the handlebars did play a role in the devel-
opment of cancer in the white mice, tho' not directly.

Later studies indicate the major contributing factor to can-
cer in the mice was the overconsumption of coffee and cigar-
ettes during the times the mice were at rest from biking .. shar-
ing good times with friends in local pubs, while recouping from
a vigorous ride.*


----------



## morton (Jun 10, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> High handlebars are known to cause cancer in the state of California




I thought everything was known to cause cancer in California.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 10, 2018)

I love riding fender less-bikes, but in the 50's when I was a kid you could not ride a fender-less bike to school. it was the law...   I didn't question it, after all, I was just a little kid that was brought up to respect my elders. What they said was it, no questions asked. At the start of the school year of 1960, my folks allowed me to ride my bike to school for the first time, during the first week of the new school year. I was 11 years old and lived about 5 blocks from school. The school had a "safety day" when all bikes had to be inspected. That day, two bikes didn't get the little coveted safety decal. A kid that didn't have fenders on his bike and me. The right front fender brace on my Schwinn was removed by me because it was broken and loose.  It did not affect the bike. Part of the front fender brace was missing, big deal...... The principle,the gym teacher and two of their little " brown shirt" patrol boys were the inspectors.  That was the Tinkers first experience with " the law"
I was told MY bike was unsafe!  [missing part of front  fender brace.]  UNSAFE BICYCLE.  DON"T RIDE IT TO SCHOOL UNTIL FENDER BRACE IS REPLACED!  I never rode a bike to school again. I remember that day vividly.  They could go shove their stinking safety sticker.  I'm sure the patrol boys moved to California in their adult years.
This is me and that bike. It's a poor photo, but it's all that I have.



OOPS! Sorry.... that's a picture of my wife on Her tandem.....sorry., having some trouble here with the photos. Here's the photo of me and my Schwinn:  Oh jeezz! Sorry , that's the kid playing with his little car......   



Here's the photo I was looking for.....  The Tinker on his Schwinn in 1960, before all these "laws to protect us" were passed. Better days, for sure.


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2018)

How did the handlebar height law work with the Hells Angels and other motorcycle gangs ???


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2018)

vincev said:


> How did the handlebar height law work with the Hells Angels and other motorcycle gangs ???



Those laws were made especially to target  outlaw motorcycle clubs.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2018)

...as well as loud pipes, seat to low, front forks too long...


----------



## bairdco (Jun 10, 2018)

In California, you can't get a DUI on a bicycle anymore. Since 2012 (I think) they changed it to a CUI, or cycling under the influence, which carries no more than a $250 fine, no jail time, but is a misdemeanor if convicted, meaning you have a criminal record. 

It was after the infamous OP Pro riot in Huntington beach in 1986 they made laws allowing you to get a DUI on a bike, skateboard, skates and scooters, and for drinking in your front yard, among other BS laws to keep the people in line, but so many people fought their tickets and won,  (and other political reasons) they dumped that law.

I've been stopped many, many times while riding home from bars and never got a ticket, due to my awesome drunk-biking skills, and by not being a dick to the cops.

When they told me I could get a DUI on a bicycle, I always replied, "well, I might as well just drive then..." and that usually gets a laugh outta them and a "go home."

But I never rode drunk with apehangers (or sober, for that matter.) 'Cause those bars are just silly.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 10, 2018)

morton said:


> I thought everything was known to cause cancer in California.




California causes cancer.


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I love riding fender less-bikes, but in the 50's when I was a kid you could not ride a fender-less bike to school. it was the law...   I didn't question it, after all, I was just a little kid that was brought up to respect my elders. What they said was it, no questions asked. At the start of the school year of 1960, my folks allowed me to ride my bike to school for the first time, during the first week of the new school year. I was 11 years old and lived about 5 blocks from school. The school had a "safety day" when all bikes had to be inspected. That day, two bikes didn't get the little coveted safety decal. A kid that didn't have fenders on his bike and me. The right front fender brace on my Schwinn was removed by me by me,  because it was broken and loose.  It did not affect the bike. Part of the front fender brace was missing, big deal...... The principle,the gym teacher and two of their little " brown shirt" patrol boys were the inspectors.  That was the Tinkers first experience with " the law"
> I was told MY bike was unsafe!  [missing part of front  fender brace.]  UNSAFE BICYCLE.  DON"T RIDE IT TO SCHOOL UNTIL FENDER BRACE IS REPLACED!  I never rode a bike to school again. I remember that day vividly.  They could go shove their stinking safety sticker.  I'm sure the patrol boys moved to California in their adult years.
> This is me and that bike. It's a poor photo, but it's all that I have.View attachment 821553
> 
> ...



I only stole bikes with fenders because I didnt want to break the fender law.


----------



## silverking surfer (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Holy C. 2014 and some rookie resorts to, "IDK, I'm gonna cite you because you're ugly " ?
> 
> I remember that BS law, even as early when I were merely 5 YO.  it was imposed before the sting ray.  it never had a dam thing to do with rider safety. They're even depicting the target bike.. Black Schwinn with an cycle truck's gooseneck and butterfly bars.  was the virtual 'rebel without a cause'  local gangs, juvenile delinquent's ride of choice, nearly everywhere in LA. .  It wasn't the bike, it was the rebellious  kids that it was targeting. Heck all the 'Bad kids' had black Schwinn's like it. Not just on cycles but Bike's too, (motorcycles). Well before choppers but it was used against them (choppers) in mid-late 60's.  I expected that Bogus law would have been dumped by now.
> 
> So, WTF was  Mike P. doing to P.O. the rookie cop?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 10, 2018)

getting a ticket on your bike for ape hangers is even more lame than ape hangers on a motorcycle. had a Ninja 900 back when I was young and handsome. sometimes on a motorcycle you have to slow down really fast and not crash.  I figure on a bike with apes your head and torso will continue to travel forward and your hands gripped on the ape bars would be right alongside and above your head. probably not the best position to stop fast and control the bike. ... of course most bikes with apes don't have good brakes, so maybe my point is moot.


----------



## silverking surfer (Jun 10, 2018)

silverking surfer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was just riding down the street I was minding my own business having fun enjoying my day and a cop pulled around cited me for handlebars above the shoulders on a Sunday. I had to take the bike down to the police station to have them check it. I put different handlebars to pass inspection. and then pay the fine of $65


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2018)

Can crazy laws in Florida be enforced if a Seminole Indian breaks one? They never signed a peace treaty with the US.


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2018)

the tinker said:


> their little " brown shirt" patrol boys were the inspectors.




'round here (our house), we call this the "Dunniway Deli Syndrome". Translated, when some people get even the least bit of power, it goes to their head and they're going to use it to the full extent. 
Example and namesake: When I lived downtown, my girlfriend and I would occasionally stop into Dunniway Deli for this or that. Often times, there wasn't another customer in sight. Although this one clerk would see us come in, he'd always have something more important to do than wait on us (tidy the shelves, clean the counter, etc.). A five minute wait time wasn't unusual.


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2018)

When I see that boatload of bikes I think of bulk patina.@Boris,another business opportunity if your reflector business fails !


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2018)

vincev said:


> When I see that boatload of bikes I think of bulk patina.@Boris,another business opportunity if your reflector business fails !




How do you say patina in Dutch?


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 10, 2018)

Meanwhile in Nebraska...


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2018)

Boris said:


> How do you say patina in Dutch?



_Patina_


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2018)

silverking surfer said:


> I was just riding down the street I was minding my own business having fun enjoying my day and a cop pulled around cited me for handlebars above the shoulders on a Sunday. I had to take the bike down to the police station to have them check it. I put different handlebars to pass inspection. and then pay the fine of $65



Okay. IMO .Let's take our attention away from  law enforcement element's discretion or no discretion enforcing this bicycle equipment law. Let us place our attention at the balloon knots that made this a law in the first place.  It's a money making scheme . $65 GTFOOH....  Is this a state law or just the lucky riders in LA?  Vote to change that ridiculousness..


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 11, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I love riding fender less-bikes, but in the 50's when I was a kid you could not ride a fender-less bike to school. it was the law...   I didn't question it, after all, I was just a little kid that was brought up to respect my elders. What they said was it, no questions asked. At the start of the school year of 1960, my folks allowed me to ride my bike to school for the first time, during the first week of the new school year. I was 11 years old and lived about 5 blocks from school. The school had a "safety day" when all bikes had to be inspected. That day, two bikes didn't get the little coveted safety decal. A kid that didn't have fenders on his bike and me. The right front fender brace on my Schwinn was removed by me because it was broken and loose.  It did not affect the bike. Part of the front fender brace was missing, big deal...... The principle,the gym teacher and two of their little " brown shirt" patrol boys were the inspectors.  That was the Tinkers first experience with " the law"
> I was told MY bike was unsafe!  [missing part of front  fender brace.]  UNSAFE BICYCLE.  DON"T RIDE IT TO SCHOOL UNTIL FENDER BRACE IS REPLACED!  I never rode a bike to school again. I remember that day vividly.  They could go shove their stinking safety sticker.  I'm sure the patrol boys moved to California in their adult years.
> This is me and that bike. It's a poor photo, but it's all that I have.View attachment 821553
> 
> ...



_OOPS! Sorry.... that's a picture of my wife on Her tandem._

That was awkward for just a moment...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Meanwhile in Nebraska...
> 
> View attachment 821963



those are Definitely Corn-Fed - _moooo_


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2018)

*So..is this bike legal to ride? I see the California tags on the cars in the background...the handlebars are above the shoulders*


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

silverking surfer said:


> View attachment 821009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




"après nous le déluge" !!!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Your bobbies'  would have a field day over here! On our big annual ride we stop after 3 miles in order to be plied with as much free ale as we'd like.. There are upto 250 of us, that's an awful lot of beer!
Of course we then cycle another 4 miles to the pub, for lunch and more beer!
My friends father was stopped by the police for the offence of "furious pedalling" when he was in his teens, back in the late '40's...... this is still an offence. No Scorching permitted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Your bobbies'  would have a field day over here! On our big annual ride we stop after 3 miles in order to be plied with as much free ale as we'd like.. There are upto 250 of us, that's an awful lot of beer!
> Of course we then cycle another 4 miles to the pub, for lunch and more beer!




Just so you know....I still haven't received my invitation.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Invitations won't be necessary for fellow Cabers, just turn up on a pre '37 machine and you're in!
Seriously though folks, if ever you find yourself in this neck of the woods for the first Sunday in July, let me know in advance and we can probably sort you a steed.
Just don't all come at once!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Invitations won't be necessary for fellow Cabers, just turn up on a pre '37 machine and you're in!
> Seriously though folks, if ever you find yourself in this neck of the woods for the first Sunday in July, let me know in advance and we can probably sort you a steed.
> Just don't all come at once!



Same here.
Lots of riders of O.C. Beaches have time and a loaner if you get out of "The neck of the woods"


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 11, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Meanwhile in Nebraska...
> 
> View attachment 821963



Oh boy, I see a new avitar coming for @fordmike65


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> "après nous le déluge" !!!!!



oui!


----------

